# new job!



## pumbaa (Mar 18, 2012)

I just got an pastry chef position at a new place here in town. I am nervous but ready and anxious to take it on. Anyone have any advice? I am still in school for baking and pastry, but have a ton of culinary experience and a culinary degree. Seriously I never thought this day would come especially this early on in my pastry career.:spin chair:


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 18, 2012)

take it slow, keep your desserts simple, not too sweet, do not be overly ambitious. make simple high quality products, once you master that than experiment. learn how to make the perfect creme brulee , tart citron, or chocolate cake. master those classic recipes and then you can transform them into something uniquely yours. don't be a douche bag to your staff, once in awhile give the cook staff something to eat, so they don't rob you blind, because they will. watch the service staff because they will eat all the strawberries off of the special catering platter. when you are not busy with your stuff, help with the line prep, they love that stuff. homemade ice cream sandwiches and pudding pops are always popular with the cook staff on hot summer days. there will always be that girl that wants something special from you, she will smile , bat her eyes, say in that smokey voice chheefff. stay away from her, she's mine and everybody else's. She is a total pastry tease. Do not think that you are the man, I have met the man several times and it isn't you. You could one day be the man, but I don't think so. I'm not even the man and I have been doing this for almost twenty years. The day you think you know everything is the day you should quit, because you don't and there will always be someone who knows more. Don't be afraid to ask questions, because frankly at this stage in your career you don't know what you are doing. That's okay you will learn, through trial and error and epic mistakes. We all have been there. practice, practice, practice! Talk to other pastry chefs or chefs in general. watch the people you work with learn their strengths and weaknesses, exploit them and then reward them. ask questions! did I mention, you don't know what you are doing? Ask questions. Stay away from the girl, she's mine. feed the staff pudding pops, exploit weaknesses, reward staff, help with the line and you are still not the man. Any questions? there should be. read Maida Heaters books on desserts, Jacque Pepins desserts and whatever fancy dessert books you want. Ask questions!


----------



## dough (Mar 18, 2012)

nice post sachem all i can add is re-read sachems post.

oh be careful of the new place in town because often they never become the old standard and instead become the dead place.


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 18, 2012)

both posts are well said. From my experience the girl with the batty eyes never has anything you want. If you do want what she is offering, later on you won't.:eek2:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 18, 2012)

Congrats Pumbaa!

I hope you'll post some pics of your sweet creations!


----------



## pumbaa (Mar 18, 2012)

dough said:


> nice post sachem all i can add is re-read sachems post.
> 
> oh be careful of the new place in town because often they never become the old standard and instead become the dead place.



This place is the 2nd from a chef/owner who's first place has been booming for years. And Son I know I am not the man and probably will never be the man. I am not trying to be the man, I am trying to be the best pastry chef I can be and make great desserts people love. I do not want to be a superstar or anything just be great at what I do. Also I am taking over for an older pastry chef since she just had a child. I am going to continue their desserts until the menu change and me and the people there are comfortable and go from there.


----------



## hax9215 (Mar 18, 2012)

To Pumba: Congrats, and what Son said!

To Son: "there will always be that girl that wants something special from you, she will smile , bat her eyes, say in that smokey voice chheefff. stay away from her, she's mine and everybody else's. She is a total pastry tease" :rofl2:

Never did pastry myself, I guess I missed her!

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 18, 2012)

pumbaa said:


> I just got an pastry chef position at a new place here in town.:



Congats bro, pm me and let me know where. Would love to check you out after you get settled in.


----------



## Mint427 (Mar 18, 2012)

I think Son's good advice can be applied to whatever business you engage in. I'd like to hear some of the behind-the-scenes adventures that occur in the kitchen! Good luck on your new career!


----------



## bieniek (Mar 18, 2012)

Well, I dont really know why would I let anybody eating my mise en place but I know how to shout enough so they dont. Order must be, or you die. Dont be a douche but make your rules clear. Be a buddy but be professional. We all swim in the same shite. 

Read Ducasse on desserts and trust him. Some of his cakes are around light year in front of elses!
And oh, dont try to cover everything.

Good luck chef


----------



## pumbaa (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I have a mentor right now who is a beast of a pastry chef and he has been helping me a lot.


----------



## Mike Davis (Mar 18, 2012)

Awesome!!! Congrats.


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 18, 2012)

pumbaa said:


> This place is the 2nd from a chef/owner who's first place has been booming for years. And Son I know I am not the man and probably will never be the man. I am not trying to be the man, I am trying to be the best pastry chef I can be and make great desserts people love. I do not want to be a superstar or anything just be great at what I do. Also I am taking over for an older pastry chef since she just had a child. I am going to continue their desserts until the menu change and me and the people there are comfortable and go from there.


 Once, you can admit it, you are half way to being the man. congratulations. good luck, if you have any questions, do not hesitate to ask. good luck!


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 18, 2012)

Best of luck with the new position! You are very fortunate to get this!


----------



## dough (Mar 19, 2012)

ya can't believe I didn't say it but good-luck chef.


----------



## pumbaa (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks again everyone. I really can't wait to start. Still working my 2 week notice right now.


----------



## Peco (Mar 19, 2012)

Congrats and good luck ...


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 19, 2012)

pumbaa said:


> Thanks again everyone. I really can't wait to start. Still working my 2 week notice right now.



So happy for you. The group you're with has a great reputation and has been consistently good for close to a decade. It takes a special kind of person to do pastry. It requires so much discipline (I can't handle it) and adherence to recipies, principles and rules.
Isn't it cool to have all the people on this forum pulling for you too ?
Will come and check you out late spring. Will pm you first. Best of luck to you.


----------



## pumbaa (Mar 20, 2012)

Sounds good man. And yeah the group is solid, and a huge step up from where I am at now. And really thanks again everyone I am nervous but ready.


----------



## Bkelly757 (Mar 20, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> take it slow, keep your desserts simple, not too sweet, do not be overly ambitious. make simple high quality products, once you master that than experiment. learn how to make the perfect creme brulee , tart citron, or chocolate cake. master those classic recipes and then you can transform them into something uniquely yours. don't be a douche bag to your staff, once in awhile give the cook staff something to eat, so they don't rob you blind, because they will. watch the service staff because they will eat all the strawberries off of the special catering platter. when you are not busy with your stuff, help with the line prep, they love that stuff. homemade ice cream sandwiches and pudding pops are always popular with the cook staff on hot summer days. there will always be that girl that wants something special from you, she will smile , bat her eyes, say in that smokey voice chheefff. stay away from her, she's mine and everybody else's. She is a total pastry tease. Do not think that you are the man, I have met the man several times and it isn't you. You could one day be the man, but I don't think so. I'm not even the man and I have been doing this for almost twenty years. The day you think you know everything is the day you should quit, because you don't and there will always be someone who knows more. Don't be afraid to ask questions, because frankly at this stage in your career you don't know what you are doing. That's okay you will learn, through trial and error and epic mistakes. We all have been there. practice, practice, practice! Talk to other pastry chefs or chefs in general. watch the people you work with learn their strengths and weaknesses, exploit them and then reward them. ask questions! did I mention, you don't know what you are doing? Ask questions. Stay away from the girl, she's mine. feed the staff pudding pops, exploit weaknesses, reward staff, help with the line and you are still not the man. Any questions? there should be. read Maida Heaters books on desserts, Jacque Pepins desserts and whatever fancy dessert books you want. Ask questions!


Couldnt say it any better myself congratulations and I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Mar 20, 2012)

Congrats and good luck - and Son - concentrate on one pastry Queen at a time - you can't have them all. Well, maybe you can, but that is a whole other story line.


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 21, 2012)

i need or want the one.lol


----------

